# Need help Oil leak



## vince3757 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have a 2001 A6 that is loosing oil at about a 1/8th quart a week. It is getting to the ground so its not in the cylinders but we cant figure it out. Any ideas where it could come from to start looking?


----------



## Audi4.2S (Apr 13, 2011)

VCG (Valve cover gaskets)


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

To quote a post on AudiWorld: "There's nothing mysterious about oil leaks, walk around and take a look at the front of your car. If you see four silver rings on the grill then your cam adjuster seals and valve cover gaskets are most likely leaking."

Also, especially if you have a 2.8L, the PCV and spider tubes like to clog up over time which builds crankcase pressure and can cause valve cover gasket leaks. I'll replace you PCV system at the same time as the valve cover gaskets and cam seals just as preventative.


----------



## vince3757 (Sep 27, 2010)

mithril said:


> To quote a post on AudiWorld: "There's nothing mysterious about oil leaks, walk around and take a look at the front of your car. If you see four silver rings on the grill then your cam adjuster seals and valve cover gaskets are most likely leaking."
> 
> Also, especially if you have a 2.8L, the PCV and spider tubes like to clog up over time which builds crankcase pressure and can cause valve cover gasket leaks. I'll replace you PCV system at the same time as the valve cover gaskets and cam seals just as preventative.


2.7 Twin T here
How much would getting all those seals done cost?


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

vince3757 said:


> 2.7 Twin T here
> How much would getting all those seals done cost?


Mine were all replaced by the PO on the same service as the timing belt so I can't be exact, but based on the line items off that invoice you're probably looking at about 4hrs in labour charges plus about $150 - $200 in parts. All these seals and gaskets are relatively accessible and can easily be done yourself if you're handy at wrenching.


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

I worked for Audi alot of the leaks are from the cam tensioners. People replace the valve cover gaskets assuming it that.If it from rear and leaking on the manifolds its the tensioner gasket. Good luck.


----------

